# Regulations??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well another season has gone by..whats one regulation you would like to see in place next year or de-regulation?? I think they should open it up to 2 pintails a day instead of 1...that way when I shoot the first immature drake that comes in, I won't be taunted by the hundreds of huge mature sprigs that are landing in my dekes... :evil:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree on the pinnies. There are huge amounts of them around.
One thing i would like to see is a waterfowler orientation course before they will allow you to hunt ducks, geese, and especially swans(More so than what they already have). I can't tell you how many swans i saw mortally wounded this season. The dike busters need to be controlled. 100+ yards all day long is a freaking joke!
One of the more important on my list is an early LOCAL GOOSE hunt. These birds are slowly eliminating our chances to kill geese(most of us). Some of the "herds" of geese that will never get shot total over 500 birds. If we had an early season maybe it would allow some of those neck-banded and be-jeweled birds to be harvested. My .02 8)


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I would like to see longer shooting times.

And to hell with a later start on opening day, WTF is that?


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> One of the more important on my list is an early LOCAL GOOSE hunt. These birds are slowly eliminating our chances to kill geese(most of us). Some of the "herds" of geese that will never get shot total over 500 birds. If we had an early season maybe it would allow some of those neck-banded and be-jeweled birds to be harvested.


I agree with the early season goose, the local birds are getting ridiculous. They say thats what the extended season on geese is for, but that late in the season aren't they migrators? Colorado has an early season so why can't we. Another thing i would like to see is an early season teal shoot as well. There are way too many of them buggers around on opening day. The thing that concerns me is some of the Utah crowd of hunters. It won't work for those "shoot first identify later" types... I mean its the easiest of all ducks to pick out on the wing.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

this is probobly far fetched. but i think they need to open the golf courses up to three hunters a day to hunt geese. and obviously no shot guns. i think archery with flu-flu arrows would be the funnest hunting of the year! :lol: its not like you can golf right now anyways, and with the flu-flu fletching you arrow couldn't go to far. I wish i new a golf course owner that would let you do that!!  i dont feel that banding the geese on the golf courses and taking them to the marsh in the spring is making that much of a difference. thats my 2 cents

other then that, i also would like them to up the pintail limit to 2 bird. At least at farmington bay, there everywhere, but farmington bay has by far more then any other refuge!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd like to see a rule requiring a waterfowl hunter to have waders and/or dog to be hunting---so you can retrieve your ducks.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I'd like to see a rule requiring a waterfowl hunter to have waders and/or dog to be hunting---so you can retrieve your ducks.


I agree except no "or" you should be required to have both!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pintail limit raised to 2 birds. Hopefully we can get a healthy hatch of scaup and canvasback so we can have a full hunting season on those birds as well. 
I don't think an early goose season would be that great because the first time they get bumped off the marsh they would end up at the golf course, decker lake or the parks that much sooner. They are for the most part "resident geese" and know where to go when the shooting starts. JMO


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> well another season has gone by..whats one regulation you would like to see in place next year or de-regulation?? I think they should open it up to 2 pintails a day instead of 1...that way when I shoot the first immature drake that comes in, I won't be taunted by the hundreds of huge mature sprigs that are landing in my dekes...:evil:


+1 I had tons of pintails come in this year and I usualy ended up shooting the immature drake that comes in too. :|


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Im sorry boys but im still infavor of the 1 pintail limit...to me it makes it that much more of a challenge to the the good looking pinner... that bird is only in full plum late in the season so what good is it to bump the limit all season, if all your after is a mature drake... if you get that many in the dekes you should have no problem getting the right one...

the one reg i would like changed is CANVASBACKS... I have got the set up for them and cant wait to get one!!!!!!

the one suggestion i like is the waterfowl orentation course....thats much needed for lots of people.. I know Idaho does a bow hunting course so it could work for ducks.....


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i agree with the one about shooting light. in the am, it is still so dark you can hardly see. im the pm, it stays "light" for like 20-30 minutes later than what the time says compared to morning. plus the ducks seem to fly better in the evening


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to see the opening day shooting time start at 7:00.Two pintail limt.A shell limt on the dikes and open cans from Nov 1 to dec 31 same with the swan hunt.Open more areas up for swan hunting to spread the swan hunters out a little more.Let us shoot a little longer in the pm.Other then that Im happy with what we got. Those are teh changes I would like to see and I know I wount see the swan hunting change and that ok.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hopefully we can get a healthy hatch of scaup and canvasback so we can have a full hunting season on those birds as well.
> I don't think an early goose season would be that great because the first time they get bumped off the marsh they would end up at the golf course, decker lake or the parks that much sooner. They are for the most part "resident geese" and know where to go when the shooting starts. JMO


+1

An early teal season would be the biggest mistake IMO. Why take hunting days from the late season when we have birds in and the cold has congregated the birds up to shoot our local teal? It just doesn't make sense to me. But I love the late season hunting.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

for the most part im good with the way we have it...*pray for a good water year*.

one thing i would really like to see implimented would be a user fee attached to each and every vehicle that visits the WMA's, the occasional bird watcher included. the moneys generated would be used to help control the PHRAG. maybe even a volentary checkbox on the swan form to donate funds to help phrag control...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea we do need a really wet year that for shure. John that would be good to have that box. BUt how do we really know that money will go to that. I would rather go hand them the money by my self so I know it going to the phrag.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

If they increase the pintail limit to Two then next year we won't be able to shoot any, just like Canvasbacks. They raised it to a 2 Can limit in '07 and then this year you couldn't kill any. Keep the Pinners at 1.

Early season goose would be nice, but as far as solving the resident "urban" goose problem it would have no effect. Think about it, if you were to go to the marsh and get shot at would you stay there?? They are hanging out in the city now because they don't get shot at there. Shooting them with arrows would have absolutely no effect in my opinion. There is no scare factor involved like with a gun. They leave the marshes because of guns, why not use the same to get them off the golf courses??

Another thing is they need some sort of regulations on boat use in the WMA's. WAY too many guys with boats these days (and yes i do hunt out of a boat often) The damage being caused to the marshes is going to get out of hand sooner or later. Also the birds have no chance to rest during the day, whether its guys rallyin birds or just heading in for the day, the birds are constantly getting pushed around all day long and sooner or later they leave for good. Not sayin that we need to eliminate boats all together but when you have 30+ guys in one unit shoulder to shoulder in their boats is quite ridiculous.


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

There has been quite the discussions on another forum about the same issues??? There are some very educated people going to work on these issues. I think there is going to be some great things happening in the near future :lol: The MAIN ISSUE IS PHRAG CONTROL (will open up lots of space). Rasing money to control the PHRAG (fee use, not just waterfowlers all users, bird watchers,ect...) Donating personal time to make all of this happen (work days controling the PHRAG) Changing REST AREAS, spreading them throught the WMA'S (encourage birds to fly different flight patterns). Maybe shell limits, (1 box per day). Restricting boat acess through the main marshes, (travel paths for boats). No shooting from dikes??? These are just a few of the topics that are going to be brought forth. Any insight (that is constructive) is welcome!!! Great things are about to happen if we ban together as ONE!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin,

the money generated would have to be NO DOUBT ear marked for PHRAG CONTROL only!! beit, study, chemicals...ect


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are my thoughts:
-Do NOT make hunter orientation courses, that is just more beauocracy that has little impact.
-Keep the season dates the same
-Limit the number of boat on the marsh at any one time, like they have for recreation lakes, or limit the times they can be on the lake. I hunt out of a boat.
-Make Utah Lake a WMA, hopefully with encroachment laws. Keep those houses away.

Other than that I think things are great.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun I agree with charging the bird watchers a fee as well. We were discussing this exact thing on the old DWR forum just before it shut down. Most people were not for it, they thought it would give them more say in what happens to the WMA's. I figure they use and enjoy the places just like we do but in a different way so why should we flip the bill?

H2OFWLR I also would like to see the rest areas change/rotate out.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Oh there is a defiant need for hunter orientation / Waterfowl ID courses.*

Everyone has at one point killed a bird coming in that they didn't know what it was for sure, but I can't get over the number of people I meet in the marsh that can't even ID what they have killed after the fact.

A couple of weeks ago I had a talk with a guy and his 3 kids up at Salt Creek that were shooting at everything but ducks, they had no idea those birds weren't ducks.

Lets not even get into those "hunters" who have been spotted shooting at "snow geese" (swans).


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the 2 biggest problems for us hunters will be lack of water, and lack of usable water due to the phrag. We really can't control the first, but with a strong effort we can improve the areas that have been overtaken by that horrible weed. I'm all for a "phrag control" fee.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Theekillerbee said:


> I think the 2 biggest problems for us hunters will be lack of water, and lack of usable water due to the phrag. We really can't control the first, but with a strong effort we can improve the areas that have been overtaken by that horrible weed. I'm all for a "phrag control" fee.


I copied this from the refuge forums...... I was told that there is over 14,000 acres of phrag that has taken over our hunting spots....call him and get on the list.... Marty is in charge of the new phrag collition.. now its up to you if you want to help!!!

We have discussed this in the past. All users of the WMA's would be paying a fee for the use of the WMA. The original idea was to either have a "use permit" or a current issued hunting license. We as waterfowlers already pay for the WMA's. However, the bird watchers and general public that come to them have no cost assigned to them. They use but dont pay. This would allow them to compensate the state for the maintenance of these areas (and I might add, with overwhelming support from them). The state duck stamp legislation was originally pulled from the table when DWR sought the funding from the state for phrag control. I think its time to resurrect this and put it into motion. I myself have no problem paying an extra $10 or $15 for a state duck stamp that I know would be going to phrag control. The original legislation would exempt that money from going to the general fund and would earmark it for certain programs for a certain amount of time. It would also require a revote once the predetermined time had been reached. After five years, if all the phrag had been eliminated, this money could then be allocated to another program if necessary or allowed to expire.

But getting to the volunteer area for assistance in spraying or removal, I would simple like to state one comment. I know I will probably rub some people wrong with this comment but here it goes. There are approximately 15000 waterfowlers in the state. Some are way to busy to volunteer and pay a great deal of money to groups that help the marshes and ducks (DU, Delta). These people that contribute $500 or more are very much appreciated because it takes money to get things done. Then there are those that volunteer on a regular basis to help things on the ground. These two groups probably only consist of 25% of the total waterfowlers in the state. The other 75% are the ones that complain that nothing ever gets done and constantly point fingers at groups that do. They are the armchair biologists that know everything about nothing and if you dont believe it, ask them. They know what the season lengths are and the limits but have absolutely no idea how they are set (there are some that dont know but would like to. The ones I am talking about are the ones that dont care enough to try and understand). They are the ones that do very little to help any group in any manner, yet complain when something is done that they may not agree with. They are the ones that complain when areas are shut down yet they have never attended a public hearing to understand why. Without everyone (within reason) getting involved, the DWR and a few loyal volunteers will be overwhelmed with need and very few resources. It's like the old saying "If you dont vote, you dont bitch". If you dont help, you cant complain. I think everyone deserves a second chance so I'll give you one....You call me at 801-644-0643 (I made it bold so you cant say you missed it), I will start compiling a volunteer list. Next year when things get going I will make the phone calls to get people involved. If you get called and cannot attend ANY projects and you start complaining, I will remind you that you were given the chance but, decided not to participate. I WILL do it publicly. Its time to get off the fence before you have a picket up your *ss and do something to give back to the resources that you use. 
__________________


----------

